

How high school fosters suicide - araneae
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/opedcolumnists/how_high_school_fosters_suicide_VMtNhOBNUDqUdabVz6V4bO

======
tobylane
It's not high school, it's anything that brings people of that age together
for long enough for them to feel the need to compete, and for someone to lose.

